# Another Pitt baby.



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

Faded Youth Blog » Blog Archive » CHECK OUT THAT BUMP!!


I have to admit, they are MASTERS of media manipulation.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 23, 2008)

I have lost count.  How many kids will this make with the adopted children?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 23, 2008)

rumors has it that they are having twins. if they are, then its 6. if not, then 5.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

Major props to her MA too. Not over the top but letting that bone structure do the work.


----------



## Mo6ius (Feb 23, 2008)

They're really a sexy couple!

Angie's so beautiful. She's glowing. Her man's hot, too.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Honestly, I like when a few of these stars don't come out to the media and say "I'm pregnant" like some of them when they make a big song and dance. Like with Jennifer Lopez, there were rumors for years and years, always denied, she even denied during her current pregnancy, then didn't address it til she announced it publicly during her tour (correct me if I'm wrong). And didn't state that it was twins either. 

And I've only heard speculation, but not actual "from the horses mouth" for either Brad or Angelina to the media. 

I think its sad how kinda crazy the whole hollywood thing has become and I like when they keep it private (as much as they can for as long as possible).

They sure have had their family grow so fast, its mind boggling!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah but this particular 'unveiling' was quite well timed, hidden up to this point.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 24, 2008)

Nearly all of them are having twins. lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 24, 2008)

I heard she was having twins too...she's gorgeous!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope they can keep their relationship intact.  Those kids will be scarred if they do not.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have 3 kids under 5 and it is extremely difficult to watch them all and care for them.  I wonder how much the Jolie-Pitts actually see their kids and spend quality time with them other than the pictures we see in the press.  How much are they stuck with the nanny considering both parents film movies all the time and don't ever seem to take breaks.


----------



## lipshock (Feb 24, 2008)

God, I freaking love this woman.  So gorgeous!  She's glowing!

Brad looks like he's a seventies throwback.  Me no likey,


----------



## MadchenRogue (Feb 24, 2008)

I hate to say this, but I see that some Hollywood couples are having kids because that's what's "IN". I saw on an interview that Gwen S. wanted a baby because EVERYONE was having a baby. I mean COME ON. A child is forever IT IS NOT an ACCESSORY. Some of these people only think for themselves.


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Nearly all of them are having twins. lol_

 
maybe it's the new hollywood thing, lol.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

I wonder if Gwen just got the baby itch again, like when all your friends are having kids, or are about to, I know I've started to think---yeah I'd like that. 

I know of at least one person who waited to try to get pregnant til her friend got pregnant so they could be pregnant at the same time (lifelong friends and all, I found it kinda weird, but to each her own)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 24, 2008)

^ Me and my friend were pregnant at the same time until I had an abortion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would have been kind of fun to be pregnant at the same time, and have our babies close in age. 

Anyways....They have a lot of kids. I couldn't do it! They seem to be doing well though so good for them.


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 24, 2008)

i love them and their kids. What a cute family =]


----------



## Lissa (Feb 24, 2008)

Actresses used to put off having babies to focus on their careers. Now it seems you get more press if you have a baby than you get for your work, plus as much money for selling the photos


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 24, 2008)

congrats to them, its great that their family's so diverse.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Brad looks like he's a seventies throwback.  Me no likey,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, thats the first thing I thought when I looked at Brad too. He kinda has a sleezy 70's record producer/porn director look about him. Maybe he's researching a role?

Ange looks just gorgeous as usual. Their rainbow family is going to have some more new additions and I wish them all well


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_congrats to them, its great that their family's so diverse._

 
When you shop for kids around the world like some people shop for shoes, that's what happens.

I'm glad they're at least doing something to bring American awareness of other countries to the forefront, but I've always found it pretentious to point out problems in someone else's house when you've got trouble in your own back yard that needs to be fixed.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_When you shop for kids around the world like some people shop for shoes, that's what happens.
_

 
I'm guessing they adopt from other countries because it is less likely the family will want the child back and/or a payoff.  They are so poor they are less likely to be able to pay the hefty attorney's fees for an out of country adoption to get the kid back.
Although brangelina live together they still aren't married and that could be another reason why adopting abroad is easier.

although you'd think the kids have hit the jackpot as having them for parents how stable really is their life.  I'm all for visiting the world and becoming enlightened in cultures the kids don't have a permanent home that i've heard of?  In a way they are worse off than having to be an army brat and switching schools often.  At least in that situation other kids are going through the same thing so their is some relation.  they move around it seems every 6 months, how is that good for the eldest boy's education?  Does he have a private tutor?
No stability in a child's life can be very damaging.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I have 3 kids under 5 and it is extremely difficult to watch them all and care for them.  I wonder how much the Jolie-Pitts actually see their kids and spend quality time with them other than the pictures we see in the press.  How much are they stuck with the nanny considering both parents film movies all the time and don't ever seem to take breaks._

 
yeah wtf how do they make time for all these red carpet events and such


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm not a big fan of brad pitt, but at least angelina's pairing her genes with someone better looking than billybob thorton.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 24, 2008)

Brad should know that sans-a-belts went out in the early 80's.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2008)

The good thing is even though they have a whole bunch of kids, they all seem to be undercontrol and normal. i don't see them becoming bratty rich kids. good job brangelina!


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## lipstickandhate (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't really care for either of them. 

I've never really liked Angelina- I don't think she's a particularly good actress and I've always been put off by her "I'm so wild and crazy and dark" facade. But when she started doing a lot of charity work, I thought, hmm maybe she's not so bad- then she comes out as a homewrecker who gets pregnant before the ink is dry on Brad's divorce papers and I think, hmm maybe I was right the first time. But still, I don't know these people so it doesn't really matter to me.

When she and Brad used the entire soveriegn nation of Namibia as their own personal fiefdom to avoid photogs and attempted to dictate who came in and out of the country and why, I began to seriously dislike her. How patronizing and how tacky.

Then she did that interview when she talked about JA in such a holier-than-thou way. I don't know- she just strikes me as smug and cold.

Brad is what Brad is. An aging, horny has-been heart throb.

Its great they're having so many kids though. It will make for endless tell-all books in the years to come!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 25, 2008)

I wonder if Brad's using MAC foundation...


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_I don't really care for either of them. 

I've never really liked Angelina- I don't think she's a particularly good actress and I've always been put off by her "I'm so wild and crazy and dark" facade. But when she started doing a lot of charity work, I thought, hmm maybe she's not so bad- then she comes out as a homewrecker who gets pregnant before the ink is dry on Brad's divorce papers and I think, hmm maybe I was right the first time. But still, I don't know these people so it doesn't really matter to me.

When she and Brad used the entire soveriegn nation of Namibia as their own personal fiefdom to avoid photogs and attempted to dictate who came in and out of the country and why, I began to seriously dislike her. How patronizing and how tacky.

Then she did that interview when she talked about JA in such a holier-than-thou way. I don't know- she just strikes me as smug and cold.

Brad is what Brad is. An aging, horny has-been heart throb.

Its great they're having so many kids though. It will make for endless tell-all books in the years to come!_

 

I *so* love you. This pretty much sums up all of my feelings towards these two.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm rather surprised she was able to get pregnant at that unhealthy skinny state she was in.  I guess with his super-sperm and her uber-fertile eggs, they're bound and determined to populate the Earth with pouty-lipped spawn.  To each their own, I suppose, and congrats to them.


----------



## nics1972 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'm rather surprised she was able to get pregnant at that unhealthy skinny state she was in. I guess with his super-sperm and her uber-fertile eggs, they're bound and determined to populate the Earth with pouty-lipped spawn. To each their own, I suppose, and congrats to them._

 




I dont get it... she is having/adopting kids like one would build a MAC collection or something.. what is she trying to prove and if she is trying to make a statement, what IS the statement ???
Granted, she might love kids, but have only so many so you can truly devote time to them andtake care of them in the way they deserve. STOP having/adopting them because you want to show the world what a great mother you are and how much you care... thats what this looks like..
You cant start a zoo in your backyard coz you love animals..


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone remember when she said she'd NEVER ever consider having her own children because she'd feel horrible bringing another child into this world when there are so many that need to be adopted?

Haha, and did anyone also see that Angelina bought her son Maddox a pack of gum that says "I love my penis"?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 3, 2008)

My question is, how is it that so many of them can have twins?  I mean, with all of the gossip circling about "twin pregnancies" the number seems to be awfully high for it to be natural.  Who knows, maybe twins are more common than I thought.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_My question is, how is it that so many of them can have twins?  I mean, with all of the gossip circling about "twin pregnancies" the number seems to be awfully high for it to be natural.  Who knows, maybe twins are more common than I thought._

 
Most of the twins you see in these situations are IVF babies. In fact most of the over forty celebs are IVF babies with donor eggs.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ugh sorry but I find these 2 such hypocrites! You see them supposedly caring for the impoverished all over the world but at the same time hopping from one city to another spending hundreds and thousands of dollars in hotel bills alone like there's no tomorrow?  Yeah I know there's nothing wrong with enjoying the money that you have but not when you're putting this facade of giving a damn about the poor starving people....I mean the money that they spend a month could already feed 10 African villages!  Their lifestyle is a slap on the faces of the people they supposedly care about.

And adoption is indeed a noble act, but I find something terribly wrong in transplanting a child from a world of nothing to a world of unbelievable and ridiculous luxury.  What will become of these adopted children but rich spoiled brats who will have no sense of who they are or where they came from.


----------



## silentkite (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope all the rumours you read about their relationship being constantly on the rocks are just that- rumours. Although I still feel sad, after the things Angelina has said about Shiloh- that she is the odd one out, and she doesn't feel as obliged to meet Shiloh's needs since she was born privileged- it makes me wonder why they'd choose to have more biological children.

The voyeur in me wants to see what this child looks like, as another blend of such 'beautiful' genes. I think Shiloh is just so cute.


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

I heard she got pregnant to "keep" Brad. I cant wait to see how this baby is gonna look. Shiloh is so cute!


----------

